
Rhode Island politician proposes violent game tax - Flott
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2018-02-23-tax-levy-proposed-on-violent-video-games-in-rhode-island-to-pay-for-mental-health-provisions-in-school
======
Flott
I would love to see a solid, peer reviewed study proving that violent
videogames also makes people violent.

